

Denmark's Net-Zero-Energy Home - KC8ZKF
http://spectrum.ieee.org/green-tech/buildings/denmarks-netzeroenergy-home/0

======
roel_v
Sounds much like a self-congratulatory piece by one of the architects. It
fails to address what makes this house special though, considering that
passive houses have been build for at least 5 years in Belgium and that the
city of Utrecht in the Netherlands is considering only issuing building
permits for passive houses come 2020. There are various forums for Belgian
private home builders to discuss the technologies used and although it is not
standard yet, there are many passive houses build or under construction (using
PV panels, heat pumps (air and underground), heat exchangers for ventilation,
blowerdoor tests for finding air leaks etc.).

------
lutorm
These stories are interesting. It seems the way to go, but they didn't clearly
specify what the extra upfront cost was and what the payoff time was.

------
thomasfl
This isn't exactly new stuff, but it's very interesting. Homes use more than
60% of the energy here in Norway, but this stuff is still to expensive.

Another part of the problem is that people living in apartments in the cities,
uses less energy, but most people prefer to live in their own house.

------
plemer
50% of my screen was taken up by crap I didn't go there to see.

------
jcsalterego
Phew, I thought it was an ad-supported home.

